
Gene Wolfe (1931-2019) - sohkamyung
https://locusmag.com/2019/04/gene-wolfe-1931-2019/
======
sohkamyung
Here's an interesting titbit about Gene Wolfe: he helped develop the machine
that makes Pringles potato chips [1]

[1]
[https://kokorognosis.livejournal.com/43391.html](https://kokorognosis.livejournal.com/43391.html)

